# Local.ch



## Antoine B (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur Android, l'apps "Local.ch" permet d'avoir le nom de l'identifiant dans le cas d'un appel provenant d'une personne qui ne figure pas dans le carnet d'adresse.

Qu'en est-il de la version iPhone? Il me semble que cette possibilité n'existe pas.


----------

